# 5' female & english longbow. Can it work?



## ooohfishy (May 29, 2011)

Hello, new to the forum. And kinda new to archery (shot with recurves in the past but since I haven't shot in a loooooong time I'm going to downgrade to 'newbie').

I've been looking to purchase my first English longbow and most longbows seem to be on average, 72".. having never shot a longbow, is it even possible for a 60" height individual to shoot a 72" long bow? Do longbows go 'shorter' without being a youth size (considering a female my height is stronger than a youth size). 

Why do I always get stuck being short, living in a world liking big boys toys? 

thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

good question..im not sure


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

I am sure you can,http://www.abbottlongbows.com/index.html this is the link to Abbott Longbows and the offers Longbows sized from 58 " and up, i am 66" high and i have shot a 72" it is kind of hard hunting in the thick woods with them, on the link above clicl on the in stock of bow you can see some of his work and they are at a working persons price.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ryersonhill said:


> I am sure you can,http://www.abbottlongbows.com/index.html this is the link to Abbott Longbows and the offers Longbows sized from 58 " and up, i am 66" high and i have shot a 72" it is kind of hard hunting in the thick woods with them, on the link above clicl on the in stock of bow you can see some of his work and they are at a working persons price.


Those aren't actually what the OP is talking about, those are American flatbows. Similar name, different beast.

To the OP:
Sure, no problem. The English longbow was historically referenced as any bow taller than the archer.
I built my wife who is also 5' a yew selfbow of roughly traditional English dimensions and she find it easy enough to shoot at 64" long 25# at her 25" draw length.
She isn't exactly one to pack a bow through the woods so its hard to say how she'd find the length for that purpose.

-Grant


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Those aren't actually what the OP is talking about, those are American flatbows. Similar name, different beast.
> 
> To the OP:
> Sure, no problem. The English longbow was historically referenced as any bow taller than the archer.
> ...


LOL, i just caught up to you on that one, hense the phrase "English Longbow" in the title.


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

long bow...make it as long as she is tall


----------



## Daidohead (Dec 21, 2010)

A 72" bow would do you fine. My Lady shoots my 75" bow and she is 4' 10". The long bows are a bit of a pain to manuver thru the woods (or anywhere else) but for target shooting they are great. You need to keep in mind that only about half of the bow hangs below shoulder height when shooting.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ooohfishy said:


> Hello, new to the forum. And kinda new to archery (shot with recurves in the past but since I haven't shot in a loooooong time I'm going to downgrade to 'newbie').
> 
> I've been looking to purchase my first English longbow and most longbows seem to be on average, 72".. having never shot a longbow, is it even possible for a 60" height individual to shoot a 72" long bow? Do longbows go 'shorter' without being a youth size (considering a female my height is stronger than a youth size).
> 
> ...


I'm still stuck on yer handle...... :grin:

I'd stick with the recurve if yer getting back into this.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Compact and feminine archers are especial favorites of mine. I have coached youth and women with some excellent results. But there are some special needs. The problem is to get adequate arrow speed for good flight and flat enough trajectory to reach out to middle distances. There are three remedies, efficient bow, light arrows, and excellent form and technique. First, the bow: the English longbow is made of wood, or laminations of wood, and are not efficient by modern standards. (I have shot, owned and hand made them.) The modern American longbow, some call it a flatbow, made with fibreglas laminations, can draw to the lovely classic arc shape, and are efficient. Still more efficient is the modern target recurve bow, with a metal handle and 'ILF' limbs, like the Olympic recurves, but without all the gadgets. I recommend the efficient recurve for 'light' archers. 

But I am the Longbowguy. If you really, really want a longbow, I admire and respect that. Then I recommend a modern American longbow, see howardhillarchery.com for examples. You could wear traditional English attire. But if you must have an 'English' longbow, OK, OK, we can work with that. So think it over and get back to us.

And welcome to our merry band. - lbg


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

I have an especial interest in compact and feminine archers, and youths. I have coached them with good results. But there are special needs. Th problem is to get sufficient arrow speed for good flight and trajectory to reach out to middle distances.The remedies are efficient bows, light arrows and excellent form and technique. First the bows: the English longbow, made of wood or laminations of wood and no fibreglas, is not efficient by modern standards. I have shot, owned and made them. More efficient and still exhibiting the classic and lovely longbow arc at full draw, is the modern American longbow, some call it a flatbow, with fibreglas laminations. (See howardhillarchery.com for examples). But I recommend to light archers the most efficient kind which is the modern target recurve, with metal handles and ILF limbs. You could still use traditional English archery attire and accessories.

I you must have a longbow, I respect that, I am the Longbowguy. Then I recommend the modern longbow.

So think it over. If you must have an 'English' longbow, or an American one, we can work with that. Get back to us with your decision and we will move forward. - lbg


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Daidohead said:


> A 72" bow would do you fine. My Lady shoots my 75" bow and she is 4' 10". The long bows are a bit of a pain to manuver thru the woods (or anywhere else) but for target shooting they are great. You need to keep in mind that only about half of the bow hangs below shoulder height when shooting.


Well, there are two issues:

_Can_ a 5' tall person shoot a 72" ELB? Yes.

Is a 72" ELB the _right_ bow for a 5' tall person? Probably not.

Being 5' the OP has a shorter draw length than a taller person and won't be drawing a 72" ELB to it's full geometry. Bows are meant to be fully drawn. A partially drawn bow is generally an inefficient bow, and ELBs are already pretty inefficient compared to modern, fiberglass powered longbows. So, the OP is likely better off with a bow made for her draw length, and such a bow is likely to be shorter than 72".

And, yes, as an earlier poster noted, ELBs were meant to be longer than the archer was tall, so the OP doesn't need her bow to be the same as her height. However, ELBs were originally not drawn to the face the way we do today, they were drawn further for long distance archery, so the extra bow length corresponded with extra draw length. The same isn't true today.


----------



## ooohfishy (May 29, 2011)

so with longbows being a little 'tricky' I think I'm now leaning towards the american longbow.. and have the english for a later purchase 

I've contacted a local archery retailer and he recommended:
- the bear montana (RH)
- bow weight #28 (my draw length is 24")

and arrows, I know nothing about them (I ordered a book online to catch up traditional archery, so I'll have the basics soon), he recommended:
- 600 carbon, left, full length <--- arrows are a foreign language to me right now (concentrating on the bow) but while I'm at it, can you guys recommend arrows?  is this archery retailer on the right track?

thanks again for all your recommendations, input and advice! 

my dreams of owning an english longbow and fancy wooden arrows will be fulfilled so one day I can hop around in a pair of tights and have my merry men prance around behind me.. j/k


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

It's easy to find 'local archery retailers' who don't know traditional gear.
It's pretty hard to find one who does, so let the buyer beware. 

A 28# bow rated at 28 inches will likely be a 20 lb bow at your drawlength. Fishy,you will do well to hang around here and pay close attention before buying anything. No one here is trying to 'sell you something' and will only offer good advice.
There are lots of good longbows out there. I have a friend who has a short drawlength and is very happy with a 60 inch bow. That's about as tall as you,right? 
And you can still have fancy wood arrows anytime,but probably not a good idea at first.


----------



## ooohfishy (May 29, 2011)

^^ right  which is why it's always good to get a 2nd opinion (don't trust my own doctor)  

I'm not sure if I'm mixing up archery terminology (which is why I'm also awaiting a handy guidebook in the mail as to try and not be TOO annoying in here ).

He said they have bows as low as 35#. The weight of the bow would be at 28" that with my draw length I'd be losing 10#-12# that I need to keep this in mind when choosing the weight I want. weight, height, draw length... ahhhhhh  I WILL understand archer-minology!  thanks again!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ooohfishy said:


> ^^ right  which is why it's always good to get a 2nd opinion (don't trust my own doctor)
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm mixing up archery terminology (which is why I'm also awaiting a handy guidebook in the mail as to try and not be TOO annoying in here ).
> 
> He said they have bows as low as 35#. The weight of the bow would be at 28" that with my draw length I'd be losing 10#-12# that I need to keep this in mind when choosing the weight I want. weight, height, draw length... ahhhhhh  I WILL understand archer-minology!  thanks again!


Your most likely drawing around 25" as that seems to be the length I've seen for 5' tall female archers before their form settles in.
Most bows only gain 1.5-3lbs of draw weight per inch so really you might see a weight 9lbs lower than marked but probably only 5-6lbs lower. That means you really need it find a bow which is 25-30lbs at 28" or lower would be even better.
Yes it sounds low, but you absolutely cannot go too light for a first bow. Anything above 20lbs at your draw length will do you just fine.

-Grant


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Actually, 35# bows are too much for most ladies. Most can learn well with bows that are 30# and 28", which they will draw to less than that. The petite ones, with their shorter draws, may be able to handle a bow nominally heavier. But nearly all of us need to go through several bows as we develop, so I earnestly suggest no more than 30# in any style of bow, for you, for your first development bow. An efficient recurve would be best. - lbg


----------



## Swamp Phantom (Jan 18, 2011)

ooohfishy said:


> ... one day I can hop around in a pair of tights and have my *merry men prance around *behind me.. j/k


Unless they have consumed a good bit of Liquid Corn, they might not be what they appear to be. Best of luck to you.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Ooooofshy,
The Montana would be an OK choice. I will repeat my oft posted comment that she is not the prettiest girl in her class, but she is a cheap date and she puts out. 600 spine would be much to stiff for that bow at your draw length. About 750 might be right. Beman Carbon Flash arrows are cheap and work well for my 'light' pupils. If your local supplier cannot provide them you can get them made up to your length from Lancasterarchery.com. I suggest feather fletching as they are lighter than plastic vanes, thus better suited to archers of limited power. - lbg


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Ooofishy, the Montana is a reasonable choice she is'ntthe prettiest girl in her class but she is a cheap date and she puts out.' 600 spine, a measure of flexibility, would be too stiff for your draw length with any bow. I suggest about 750. Beman Carbon Flash arrows or cheap and work will for my 'light' pupils. If your local dealer cannot supply them you can order them made to your specifications from lancasterarchery.com and they can advise you on details. - lbg


----------



## ooohfishy (May 29, 2011)

thank you longbowguy... my longbow... he'll be semi-tall (candle handle them too tall), dark and handsome and pretty classy.. 

I went into my local archery store and actually held a couple one was a samick and the other a handmade one Abbott Longbow (THAT one felt REALLY nice but it's kinda expensive ) will see... still reading up... and doing more research.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I really like Abbott bows. They are to my eye about the most graceful and lovely in profile of any American longbow. But I have never seen one in light enough draw length for you. No more than 35#despite your modest draw length. A plainer, cheaper, lighter bow would be better for your first one. Steve Abbot would be pleased to make you a custom bow later on when you know what specifications are appropriate for you after a year or two of development. - lbg


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

ooohfishy, i'm a barebow compound shooter and also interested in longbows. decided the easiest start for me was a second hand 23" samick recurve riser with 24# limbs as i only have a 25" draw length. i shoot timbers with feathers off a flipper rest and dont use a stabiliser as per most trad shoot rules, where modern recurve aren't permitted to use a plunger or stabiliser and must shoot timbers. i'm enjoying shooting this more than my 34# compound at the moment and will get myself that custom longbow sometime when my recurve form and strength develops.


----------

